# Sustanon log for 16 weeks



## Russdog (May 28, 2016)

Weight 275lbs
Height 6'5
Bf% who the fcuk knows
Age 34
Training for 20 years
Second cycle ever
Bench 455
Squat 555
Deadlift 600

Will be pinning every 3.5 days
Goal mass... Rich Piana like siht
PCT 
Nolva and Clomid with ostarine
Then Nolva and Clomid
Then Nolva
AI on hand both aromasin and Arimidex

Eating like a fcuking beast!!!


----------



## Seeker (May 28, 2016)

How much you pinning? El gramo?


----------



## Russdog (May 28, 2016)

Already started cycle ...
Summary weeks 1-4
Up to 292 lbs
Pumped as ****
Only doing 500mg of sustanon for duration
Horny as ****
All clothes are tighter
Feeling strong


----------



## ECKSRATED (May 28, 2016)

God damn you're a big boy.


----------



## Russdog (May 28, 2016)

Been eating everything!!!


----------



## BiologicalChemist (May 28, 2016)

You sound like a linebacker. What's your BF%?


----------



## Russdog (May 28, 2016)

20%bf


----------



## Russdog (May 28, 2016)

Funny thing is I did play football. Offensive Tackle


----------



## Caballero (May 28, 2016)

The goal is Mass and no deca brother? You'd be clearly 300 + no problem  haha GL on the run


----------



## Russdog (May 29, 2016)

Going to have to shut down due to dog getting into sustanon vials... FCUK!!!!


----------



## Bro Bundy (May 29, 2016)

your dog ate the gear?


----------



## Russdog (May 29, 2016)

Yup.. Fcuking dog!!!


----------



## Sledge (May 29, 2016)

Wtf? How does that even happen? Like, he crunched up the glass? My buddies dog ate his glock 26 once.


----------



## Caballero (May 29, 2016)

Wtf man!?!?! Where do you stash your gear? Next to the doggie treats??????


----------



## Russdog (May 29, 2016)

Lol he went next to my secret cubby hole and swallowed them whole.


----------



## Russdog (May 29, 2016)

I'm not sure if I want to take her to the vet.


----------



## Russdog (May 29, 2016)

My wife has my PCT gear so I will be fine.


----------



## Maijah (May 29, 2016)

Well if what you say is true, she will pass them. However I doubt it......


----------



## Caballero (May 29, 2016)

Russdog said:


> My wife has my PCT gear so I will be fine.


Tough call, for one that's probably a big ass vet bill but gotta look after your dog. But secondly the risky part being if the vet is a RAT?????


----------



## Russdog (May 29, 2016)

I'm going to the vet Coco is too important


----------



## Bro Bundy (May 29, 2016)

cut coco in half and get them bottles


----------



## Sledge (May 29, 2016)

You'd be surprised what dogs can pass. Just check his dumps tomorrow! Clean the rubber stoppers good though...


----------



## motown1002 (Mar 23, 2017)

Follow that dog around.  lol  You might just get them back.  That's some terrible luck though.  And I thought the dog ate my homework was just an excuse.  Now its the dog ate my gear.  lol


----------



## motown1002 (Mar 23, 2017)

Damn, I just updated a freakin old ass thread.  oops!  ha


----------

